# A406 street racing accident tonight!



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

To those brainless f##kin shites who caused a multi-car pile up on the A406 tonight........I hope you all rot in f#king hell and your cars are a right off! :x Racing in a group of 6-7 cars and cutting across either side of my car right before a slip road was really clever wasn't it?? Don't worry about me though I *ONLY* had my wife and baby in the car! [smiley=rifle.gif] Needless to say I don't think the law will go easy on you in your Japanese sports cars, and once they arrive you'll have more skid marks in your baggy jeans than you left across the road!!! :evil: [smiley=furious3.gif]

Oh, and there were plenty witnesses to your high speed race!!!! [smiley=policeman.gif]

I'm stilll shaking after avoiding this pile up by just a couple of seconds!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Don't assume the Police have all the witnesses they need.

If you saw it please add your voice. Idiots like this need taking off our streets for all our sakes.

I hope no innocent 3rd parties were involved. :?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Which stretch of the A406?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

It happened on the slip road just after the A104 roundabout, and heading towards the point which splits off to the M11, just before charlie browns roundabout.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

That stretch is "Speed Camera Ally". As we all know, speed cameras make the roads safer and prevent accidents and so I assume the racers must have all doing 49.5mph.

:roll:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Believe me these guys had no fear of the camera because I was travelling at around 45mph knowing the position of the camera just after the slip road, and these racers flew past either side of me doing what must have been in excess of 70mph - I flashed them to slow down so perhaps I missed the camera flash, but after the accident all the traffic had slowed down because you couldn't see a thing for all the tyre smoke! :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Echo Scotty's sentiments. Offer your services as a witness.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Kell said:


> Echo Scotty's sentiments. Offer your services as a witness.


I did.............only to be put on hold for 10 minutes because of "an unexpectadly high volume of calls" !!!. Oh and I was also put on hold for 5 whole minutes to get through to the ambulance service, in which time anyone seriously hurt could have died at the scene!! Un-f#cking believeable that the emergency services have gone to shit in this country! :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Naresh said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Un-f#cking believeable that the emergency services have gone to shit in this country! :x


It is not just the emergency services the whole countryis going to shit :evil:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I echo that. I was unfortunate enough to be in Parsons Green (SW London) the night of the riots last month. Called the police, put on hold, on hold, on hold... eventually got through.
"What appears to be the problem?"
"Err, there's a riot outside the White Horse Pub"
"What do you mean by riot? Do you mean fight?"
"Well yes, only there's about 50 people involved with bricks, baseball bats and knives"
"oh"
no shit sherlock
"oh, don't worry about it, the police have just shown up"
GRRR


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Naresh said:


> I *ONLY* had my wife and baby in the car!
> 
> I'm stilll shaking after avoiding this pile up by just a couple of seconds!


Just glad you & your family are ok......

These little fuckwits make me totally sick..... two decided to cut each other up round a mini roundabout infront of me in Hendon the other day, regardless of the fact that I had right of way, wish I'd been driving a tank then I wouldn't have stopped & nearly given myself whiplash in the process - I'd have carried on & squashed the little bastards flat! :twisted:


----------

